# GP Visit card



## Passport1 (11 Apr 2012)

Hi
I think at one stage there was talks about people with long term illnesses getting a GP Card entitling them to free GP visits 

Am i imagining this or was this something discussed?

Did this ever happen?.  Is it up and running?

How does one apply for it?

What are terms and conditions?

Is it means tested?

Thanks


----------



## Billo (11 Apr 2012)

Have you read citizens information advice

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/gp_visit_cards.html


----------



## gipimann (11 Apr 2012)

Passport,

You are correct, it was proposed that holders of Long Term Illness books would be given GP visit cards.  If I recall, the Minister had hoped to roll it out in Feb of this year, but it appears that it hasn't been enacted in legislation as yet.

This is all I can find on it, taken from the Dept of Health press releases:

[broken link removed]


----------



## stobear (27 Sep 2013)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, hopefully someone can assist. Is it possible to apply for a GP visit card that is only applicable for my son who requires repeat prescriptions every 28 days?


----------

